# Find out memory usage by Apache 2.4



## Aknot (Oct 9, 2014)

Dear Forum,

I'm trying to find out the Apache 2.4 memory usage, as I need to tune it for 1G RAM (setting MPM prefork values), together with PHP 5.5.17 and MySQL 5.6, on a devel-server.
There are lots of examples and scripts out there, but all of them are complaining about the illegal -Y option.

Thanks,


----------



## aupanner (Oct 9, 2014)

You're not likely to get any useful responses, because your question isn't detailed enough and (even more likely) only you are able to answer the question of what your hardware will do under your load running your application.

Generally speaking, I would never try to run a system with 1G of _RAM_. _RAM_ is cheap, why make yourself miserable and waste irreplaceable hours of your life trying to tune nonsense? But if this is your lot in life, then answer your own question: install the required software, and see how far into swap you go. If you have performance goals (N req/sec, etc) then use httperf or some other tool to test your ability to meet those goals. Be systematic. Record everything: memory/swap when you start; user/system _CPU_ while you're testing; memory/swap when you're done; time elapsed; req/sec; concurrency.  Use _E_xcel or _G_oogle spreadsheets. Make pretty charts. Notice your life hours ticking away. Why didn't you just buy more _RAM_?

Here's what my (idle) system is using.  But somehow I don't think that's what you're asking. 


> ```
> root       927   0.0  0.0 100228    572 ??  Ss   18Sep14     0:18.57 /usr/local/sbin/httpd -DNOHTTPACCEPT
> ```


----------



## Aknot (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for your reply @aupanner!

I'm going for benchmarks/httperf, thanks for the tip


----------

